# BuffedCast: Beschreibung bzw. Shownotes im RSS-Feed



## Hagno (24. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich finde die Angaben, wann welche Themen innerhalb des BuffedCasts anfangen, immer recht hilfreich - vor allem dann, wenn man den Podcast unterwegs auf dem Smartphone hört.
PodCatcher, wie beispielsweise die App "Podcast Addict", laden den Cast inkl. der Shownotes ja auch praktischerweise bequem und automatisch aufs Smartphone.

Leider fehlt der Ablauf (Themen mit Minutenangaben) in den RSS-Shownotes, siehe Screenshot (Android).
[attachment=13604:2014-04-24 13.23.17.png] 

Könntet ihr den Ablauf, der auf der Website schon vorhanden ist, nicht auch in die RSS-Shownotes reinkopieren?
Screenshot Website:
[attachment=13605:2014-04-24_15h32_58.jpg]


----------

